# new yorks finest? new yorks worst....



## Brownsville Brooklyn (Jul 14, 2010)

what a pile of crap!! just goes to show how many of new yorks finest have lied over & over & over under oath & put innocent people, mostly african americans, in prison....

NEW YORK (AP/ 1010 WINS)  -- A former police officer convicted of lying about a confrontation with a bike-riding demonstrator -- a clash later seen by millions of YouTube viewers -- was to be sentenced Wednesday.

Patrick Pogan faced up to four years behind bars but could get probation instead.

Jurors acquitted Pogan, 24, of assault and harassment in his 2008 encounter with pro-cycling activist Christopher Long. But Pogan was convicted of lying after a witness' video contradicted his account in a court document.

The case has highlighted the growing role of witness videos in law enforcement, and it spotlighted a history of conflict between the city's police and a group of pro-cycling demonstrators.

Pogan, then a rookie officer, was assigned to keep order and watch out for traffic violations as a loosely knit bike protest called Critical Mass passed through Times Square on July 25, 2008. Participants and police had had a rocky relationship since more than 260 cyclists were arrested during what authorities saw as a chaotic Critical Mass ride shortly before the Republican National Convention in 2004.

Pogan said he told Long to stop to get ticketed for such infractions as taking his hands off his handlebars. Long kept going, and he testified he never heard any instruction to stop.

Pogan initially reported that Long steered into him and knocked him down, but a tourist's video showed the officer striding over to Long and shoving him off his bike. The video has garnered more than 2 million YouTube views.

Pogan testified that he was trying to protect himself and never meant to misrepresent what happened.

Long, who wasn't seriously hurt, was charged with attempted assault and other offenses. The charges later were dropped, and the city paid Long $65,000 to settle a lawsuit he filed.

Pogan resigned last year from the New York Police Department. Defense lawyer Stuart London declined to say whether Pogan, whose father is a retired NYPD detective, planned to speak at his sentencing.


TM & Copyright 2010 CBS Radio Inc. and its relevant subsidiaries. CBS RADIO & EYE Logo TM & Copyright 2010 CBS Broadcasting Inc. Used under license. All Rights Reserved. This material may not be published, broadcast, rewritten, or redistributed. TheAssociated Press contributed to this report.


----------



## riverc0il (Jul 14, 2010)

Never heard about this before but a quick Google search brought the video right up. 



I am no fan of Critical Mass but that is a pretty cut and dry case of Police abusing their power. Thank goodness someone was videoing that particular moment and later provided the video to the public. Justice is served!


----------



## Brownsville Brooklyn (Jul 14, 2010)

riverc0il said:


> Never heard about this before but a quick Google search brought the video right up.
> 
> 
> 
> I am no fan of Critical Mass but that is a pretty cut and dry case of Police abusing their power. Thank goodness someone was videoing that particular moment and later provided the video to the public. Justice is served!



u arent from nyc or the area....these guys for as long as the nypd has been in existence lie, steal, murder, rape, beat etc etc innocent people mostly african americans....this is only one incident thousands have gone to prison for nypd lieing etc....im sure there are some decent folks in the nypd but the culture is all about lieing, stealing & getting ur pension & health benefits!!


----------



## Black Phantom (Jul 14, 2010)

Brownsville Brooklyn said:


> im sure there are some decent folks in the(...)  but the culture is all about lieing, stealing & getting ur pension & health benefits!!



Sounds like a typical government employee...


----------



## dmc (Jul 14, 2010)

I'm personally friends with a bunch of current and retired NYPD and I find this thread offensive.


----------



## Grassi21 (Jul 14, 2010)

dmc said:


> I'm personally friends with a bunch of current and retired NYPD and I find this thread offensive.



+1 I just love sweeping generalizations...


----------



## bvibert (Jul 14, 2010)

riverc0il said:


> Never heard about this before but a quick Google search brought the video right up.
> 
> 
> 
> I am no fan of Critical Mass but that is a pretty cut and dry case of Police abusing their power. Thank goodness someone was videoing that particular moment and later provided the video to the public. Justice is served!



I remember seeing this vid when it happened.  I feel the same way as you, no fan of CM, but the police officer in this case was clearly very wrong.  I'm sure that there are other cases that this sort of thing happens that don't get caught on video, but I think it's unfair to say that the entire police force is like that, or that it's localized to just NYPD.  I'm also not sure African American bit is coming from either, was the CM rider African American??


----------



## Groundskeeper Willie (Jul 14, 2010)

*+2...*



Grassi21 said:


> +1 I just love sweeping generalizations...



borders on the pathetic....the very one(s) that carry on the most..are the FIRST ones to reach out for their much needed police services....


----------



## dmc (Jul 14, 2010)

People love to bitch about NYPD - until they need them...


----------



## gmcunni (Jul 14, 2010)

Friday night at my softball game the mayor of our town parked illegally at the field and wasn't ticketed. government corruption and abuse of power is everywhere and it sickens me.


----------



## Groundskeeper Willie (Jul 14, 2010)

*some in life find it QUITE difficult...*

to even BEGIN to grasp the concept of " walking in another mans shoes"...I have a good many friends and peers who are police officers....I am positively awestruck at the size  of such a task....and to make sweeping generalizations of ANY group of people ?...abject paranoia...nothing else..


----------



## riverc0il (Jul 14, 2010)

dmc said:


> I'm personally friends with a bunch of current and retired NYPD and I find this thread offensive.


Its not the thread itself that is offensive but rather BB's broad generalization of the NYPD. The actual content of the thread is quote appropriate but BB's commentary is a little out of line. 

I majored in CJ and was made familiar enough with the system through my education and internship that I am a very harsh critic of the justice system. That said, sweeping generalizations about all people within an organization such as the NYPD is indeed offensive commentary to those in the organization that are ethical.

I think we can all agree that this guy is far from the "finest" and he is no longer employed by the NYPD for good reason ("resigned" ha! yea, sure). It seems like the organization policed itself just fine here.

:beer:


----------



## legalskier (Jul 14, 2010)

I take no position here but refer you to what a former NY Police Commissioner had to say on the subject of "testilying:"

_The word and its meaning have been publicized by defense attorney Alan Dershowitz, notably in a 1994 New York Times article, "Accomplices to Perjury," in which he said:
As I read about the disbelief expressed by some prosecutors... I thought of Claude Rains's classic response, in Casablanca on being told there was gambling in Rick's place: "I'm shocked—shocked." For anyone who has practiced criminal law in the state or Federal courts, the disclosures about rampant police perjury cannot possibly come as a surprise. "Testilying"—as the police call it—has long been an open secret among prosecutors, defense lawyers, and judges.[1]
There seems to be little doubt that the practice occurs, is not limited to any region of the country, and that "testilying" is a common name for it. A 2003 Boston Globe editorial noted:
In the early 1990s, the Mollen Commission peeled away layers of falsehood in the New York City Police Department, including false statements on warrant applications, creation of confidential informants out of whole cloth, and lies told to establish probable cause for stopping and searching vehicles. So-called "testilying," however, is not limited to any one area or police department. The problem has become so acute that juries nationwide routinely express skepticism about law enforcement testimony, such as drugs found "in plain view".
The LAPD is said to call the practice "joining the liars' club." ***
*In 1995, the Boston Globe reported that New York Police Commissioner William J. Bratton created a furor when he said he agreed with most of what Dershowitz had to say*._
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Testilying


----------



## Brownsville Brooklyn (Jul 14, 2010)

dmc said:


> I'm personally friends with a bunch of current and retired NYPD and I find this thread offensive.



thats because they are ur buddies....one of my buds was in the top 10 of nypd brass that ive known 20+ years from my beloved golds gym....he told me things that go on, amongst the police that they constantly steal, lie, make up evidence & fight amongst each other all day long....they are known for dropping bags of drugs into peoples cars etc....they are not what u think they are....they want to make it to retirement & collect the dough!!


----------



## Brownsville Brooklyn (Jul 14, 2010)

legalskier said:


> I take no position here but refer you to what a former NY Police Commissioner had to say on the subject of "testilying:"
> 
> _The word and its meaning have been publicized by defense attorney Alan Dershowitz, notably in a 1994 New York Times article, "Accomplices to Perjury," in which he said:
> As I read about the disbelief expressed by some prosecutors... I thought of Claude Rains's classic response, in Casablanca on being told there was gambling in Rick's place: "I'm shocked—shocked." For anyone who has practiced criminal law in the state or Federal courts, the disclosures about rampant police perjury cannot possibly come as a surprise. "Testilying"—as the police call it—has long been an open secret among prosecutors, defense lawyers, and judges.[1]
> ...



yeah, dmc knows what hes talking about:beer::beer:


----------



## severine (Jul 14, 2010)

Blanket statements are never fair. Not everyone in a group acts the same. Sort of like that "sounds like a typical government employee" comment above. I worked 8.5 years in local government. Yes, there was corruption, but it was not everywhere (not even close in my experience), contrary to what TV Drama and movies make you believe. The old adage "absolute power corrupts absolutely" sometimes applies, but not everyone on a city, state, government paycheck is an asshole.


----------



## Brownsville Brooklyn (Jul 14, 2010)

riverc0il said:


> Its not the thread itself that is offensive but rather BB's broad generalization of the NYPD. The actual content of the thread is quote appropriate but BB's commentary is a little out of line.
> 
> I majored in CJ and was made familiar enough with the system through my education and internship that I am a very harsh critic of the justice system. That said, sweeping generalizations about all people within an organization such as the NYPD is indeed offensive commentary to those in the organization that are ethical.
> 
> ...



ethical?? that word does not exist at any law enforcement organization!!


----------



## Groundskeeper Willie (Jul 14, 2010)

*of course he did...*



Brownsville Brooklyn said:


> thats because they are ur buddies....one of my buds was in the top 10 of nypd brass that ive known 20+ years from my beloved golds gym....he told me things that go on, amongst the police that they constantly steal, lie, make up evidence & fight amongst each other all day long....they are known for dropping bags of drugs into peoples cars etc....they are not what u think they are....they want to make it to retirement & collect the dough!!



and this is SO incredibly believable...did he perchance mistake you for his priest?...thought he was in a confessional?... do you REALLY imagine that even ONE person buys into this crap?....must be the heat...no question...


----------



## Brownsville Brooklyn (Jul 14, 2010)

dmc said:


> I'm personally friends with a bunch of current and retired NYPD and I find this thread offensive.



July 13) -- The Justice Department today plucked more skeletons from the closet of the New Orleans Police Department, indicting six additional officers in the fatal shooting of two unarmed citizens and the wounding of four others in the wake of Hurricane Katrina.

The indictment is part of the Justice Department's ongoing effort to expose police officers who either were involved in the Sept. 4, 2005, Danziger Bridge shootings or took part in covering them up. *To date, five New Orleans officers have pleaded guilty to covering up the incident.*


----------



## 2knees (Jul 14, 2010)

dmc said:


> I'm personally friends with a bunch of current and retired NYPD and I find this thread offensive.





Grassi21 said:


> +1 I just love sweeping generalizations...




f$*k tha police


----------



## Groundskeeper Willie (Jul 14, 2010)

*amazing....*

New York to N'awlins......in 60 seconds!...must be some kinda world record...:-o


----------



## Brownsville Brooklyn (Jul 14, 2010)

Groundskeeper Willie said:


> New York to N'awlins......in 60 seconds!...must be some kinda world record...:-o



how about the dwi devices? those are not tampered with down?:-o:-o its all about $$....once u understand that then u can understand the police actions....its certainly worse in the big cities....rural areas the police seem a bit more human....


----------



## riverc0il (Jul 14, 2010)

legalskier said:


> I take no position here but refer you to what a former NY Police Commissioner had to say on the subject of "testilying:"
> 
> _The word and its meaning have been publicized by defense attorney Alan Dershowitz, notably in a 1994 New York Times article, "Accomplices to Perjury," in which he said:
> As I read about the disbelief expressed by some prosecutors... I thought of Claude Rains's classic response, in Casablanca on being told there was gambling in Rick's place: "I'm shocked—shocked." For anyone who has practiced criminal law in the state or Federal courts, the disclosures about rampant police perjury cannot possibly come as a surprise. "Testilying"—as the police call it—has long been an open secret among prosecutors, defense lawyers, and judges.[1]
> ...


The problem is inherent in simply being human. We almost always tend to see our own actions as ethical and honest or if we intentionally and mindfully break rules we see ourselves doing so for the better good or because the rules are wrong and we are in the right to break the rules. All humans do this but it is especially problematic when done by authority figures such as police. It is something that should be mindfully monitored for by those in authoritative positions but often it is not.

Any ways, police can testify from a position that they 100% believe is how thing happened because our memories are skewed towards how we want to see the world rather than how it actually exists. It might not even be mindfully lieing but simply telling how one's mind revised events to best match that person's self and world image.


----------



## Brownsville Brooklyn (Jul 14, 2010)

riverc0il said:


> The problem is inherent in simply being human. We almost always tend to see our own actions as ethical and honest or if we intentionally and mindfully break rules we see ourselves doing so for the better good or because the rules are wrong and we are in the right to break the rules. All humans do this but it is especially problematic when done by authority figures such as police. It is something that should be mindfully monitored for by those in authoritative positions but often it is not.
> 
> Any ways, police can testify from a position that they 100% believe is how thing happened because our memories are skewed towards how we want to see the world rather than how it actually exists. It might not even be mindfully lieing but simply telling how one's mind revised events to best match that person's self and world image.



yes to the detriment of african americans & minorities....sad very sad....


----------



## riverc0il (Jul 14, 2010)

Brownsville Brooklyn said:


> ethical?? that word does not exist at *any* law enforcement organization!!



:-o :blink:

:roll:  

Any? Not that I am going to change your mind, but I suppose you either have research or personal experience to back up that claim? Even as someone very critical of the justice system, I would never even go any where near that type of statement. You could say that the positions of authority predispose those in certain law enforcement agencies to be tempted to be unethical. But I would suspect MORE AGENCIES THAN NOT operate at a very high ethical standard with occasional unethical persons operating below the radar.


----------



## 2knees (Jul 14, 2010)

riverc0il said:


> :-o :blink:
> 
> 
> 
> Not that I am going to change your mind,



i think you need to understand who you're debating with, not what you're trying to debate.


----------



## Grassi21 (Jul 14, 2010)

2knees said:


> i think you need to understand who you're debating with, not what you're trying to debate.



post of the day... if not the year.


----------



## Groundskeeper Willie (Jul 14, 2010)

*remember this lil gem ??*



2knees said:


> i think you need to understand who you're debating with, not what you're trying to debate.



"Roses are red , Violets are Blue....I'm a schizophrenic...and:blink: so am I"!.


----------



## 2knees (Jul 14, 2010)

BB is ok in my book.  All of them.....:lol:


----------



## Brownsville Brooklyn (Jul 14, 2010)

riverc0il said:


> :-o :blink:
> 
> :roll:
> 
> Any? Not that I am going to change your mind, but I suppose you either have research or personal experience to back up that claim? Even as someone very critical of the justice system, I would never even go any where near that type of statement. You could say that the positions of authority predispose those in certain law enforcement agencies to be tempted to be unethical. But I would suspect MORE AGENCIES THAN NOT operate at a very high ethical standard with occasional unethical persons operating below the radar.



i am friends with lots of law enforcement people current, retired & dead that i have known over 30+ years....they are good people to me....the problem isnt how they are to friends etc its what they do & say when they have customers!! it's a brutal job & i couldnt do it....im too nice & honest of a little man....i rather smokem peace pipe & ski powder....long term rentals up at k? what does long term mean? for the season?


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 14, 2010)

riverc0il said:


>



meh

dude wasn't sharing the road  :lol:


----------



## Groundskeeper Willie (Jul 14, 2010)

:argue:


----------



## Brownsville Brooklyn (Jul 14, 2010)

2knees said:


> BB is ok in my book.  All of them.....:lol:



what is ur position on racism (aa) & anti semitism? 

as we all know online versus off line r 2 diff worlds....hows everyones off season training going?


----------



## Groundskeeper Willie (Jul 14, 2010)

*um.....*



Brownsville Brooklyn said:


> i am friends with lots of law enforcement people current, retired & dead that i have known over 30+ years....they are good people to me....the problem isnt how they are to friends etc its what they do & say when they have customers!! it's a brutal job & i couldnt do it....im too nice & honest of a little man....i rather smokem peace pipe & ski powder....long term rentals up at k? what does long term mean? for the season?



which is it BB?....before you said 20 years,,,NOW its 30 years,,,hmmmmmmm..


----------



## wintersyndrome (Jul 14, 2010)

For the love of Christ, isn't there a conspiracy theory website you can take this "Fk tha police" drivel to?

Are there bad cops...sure...are there bad people...sure?

perhaps if NYC paid cops a real living salary (instead of a whopping 37K to start) they would attract better grade of people to the career.


----------



## Groundskeeper Willie (Jul 14, 2010)

*damn....*

...maybe I shoulda been a detective here....


----------



## Brownsville Brooklyn (Jul 14, 2010)

Groundskeeper Willie said:


> which is it BB?....before you said 20 years,,,NOW its 30 years,,,hmmmmmmm..



sorry....39 we moved to e npt 1971 neighbor nypd....guys at golds & from hoops since high school....$140k a year net on pension scpd....i want him to adopt me for my final years....:beer::beer:since the season ended first weekend in may i have put on less than 1,000 miles on my rig:beer::beer:i HATE $ucking driving:razz::razz:rack it!!


----------



## Groundskeeper Willie (Jul 14, 2010)

*well...*

its obvious even a compass wont help navigate through all this...


----------



## Glenn (Jul 14, 2010)

Brownsville Brooklyn said:


> from my beloved golds gym.



Man, that's gotta be an event. How long do you spend at the gym? 6 hours? 45 working out, 5 hours and 15 minutes talking to anyone within earshot about things you belove? :lol:


----------



## Brownsville Brooklyn (Jul 14, 2010)

Glenn said:


> Man, that's gotta be an event. How long do you spend at the gym? 6 hours? 45 working out, 5 hours and 15 minutes talking to anyone within earshot about things you belove? :lol:



90 mins at most i talk to know one....thats all from the past....i been there 23 years....dec 1987....im ripped, tan & going between 165-170, u? my left knee wearing out....2 many bumps & 2 much pedaling....


----------



## Glenn (Jul 14, 2010)

Brownsville Brooklyn said:


> 90 mins at most i talk to know one....thats all from the past....i been there 23 years....dec 1987....im ripped, tan & going between 165-170, u? my left knee wearing out....2 many bumps & 2 much pedaling....



More like "Too much information"....... 


:lol:


----------



## dmc (Jul 14, 2010)

Brownsville Brooklyn said:


> yeah, dmc knows what hes talking about:beer::beer:



I know what I'm talking about in the context of who I know and the help I've received from NYPD in the past.


----------



## ctenidae (Jul 14, 2010)

severine said:


> The old adage "absolute power corrupts absolutely" sometimes applies, but not everyone on a city, state, government paycheck is an asshole.



I like the version John Lehman (Sec Navy under Reagan) used: "Power corrupts. Absolute power is interesting."


----------



## dmc (Jul 14, 2010)

Brownsville Brooklyn said:


> thats because they are ur buddies....one of my buds was in the top 10 of nypd brass that ive known 20+ years from my beloved golds gym....he told me things that go on, amongst the police that they constantly steal, lie, make up evidence & fight amongst each other all day long....they are known for dropping bags of drugs into peoples cars etc....they are not what u think they are....they want to make it to retirement & collect the dough!!



It's because they are good people...  Otherwise they would not be my friends. 

Your NYPD "brass" acquaintance should shut his trap - he's probably lying to impress you - which is pretty damn pathetic in my book...  It's like someone who ways they are in the mob and starts bragging... Chances are the person is just lying and bragging...  And not even connected to what they say they are..


----------



## wa-loaf (Jul 14, 2010)




----------



## Brownsville Brooklyn (Jul 14, 2010)

dmc said:


> It's because they are good people...  Otherwise they would not be my friends.
> 
> Your NYPD "brass" acquaintance should shut his trap - he's probably lying to impress you - which is pretty damn pathetic in my book...  It's like someone who ways they are in the mob and starts bragging... Chances are the person is just lying and bragging...  And not even connected to what they say they are..



nope....since high school....john jay, hofstra, scpd....long ago retired....know 20-30 others that say the same crap....i remember guys somking weed on duty in the 80s....those guys long gone too....who really cares i try to go thru life invisible....i see u like driving around a lot, huh....


----------



## dmc (Jul 14, 2010)

Brownsville Brooklyn said:


> nope....since high school....john jay, hofstra, scpd....long ago retired....know 20-30 others that say the same crap....i remember guys somking weed on duty in the 80s....those guys long gone too....who really cares i try to go thru life invisible....i see u like driving around a lot, huh....




So your "friend" is Suffolk County? And not NYPD?  Dude get it straight..

I can't speak to SCPD - i don't know anyone from there..  

You do a really shtity job of " going thru life invisible"...


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 14, 2010)

dmc said:


> You do a really shtity job of " going thru life invisible"...



+1

kind of hard to be 'invisible' while beiing highly outspoken at the same time


----------



## riverc0il (Jul 14, 2010)

wa-loaf said:


>


I just watched that last night. Pretty good flick. Too long though. Newman was great as was the Captain. Just waaaaaay too long. 

/hyjack


----------



## Groundskeeper Willie (Jul 14, 2010)

deadheadskier said:


> +1
> 
> kind of hard to be 'invisible' while beiing highly outspoken at the same time



INVISIBLE ?....now try harder at being INAUDIBLE .


----------



## 2knees (Jul 14, 2010)

wintersyndrome said:


> For the love of Christ, isn't there a conspiracy theory website you can take this "Fk tha police" drivel to?



don't take everything so seriously.

seriously.


----------



## dmc (Jul 14, 2010)

2knees said:


> don't take everything so seriously.
> 
> seriously.



Seriously?


----------



## 2knees (Jul 14, 2010)

Brownsville Brooklyn said:


> what is ur position on racism (aa) & anti semitism?
> 
> as we all know online versus off line r 2 diff worlds....hows everyones off season training going?



i'm against all forms of racism, bigotry and religous persecution.

unless it involves grassi.  

speaking of off season training, i'm gettin worried about my achilles tendon.  Its been sore for over a month now and my brother blew his out last year.  hereditary?  i hope not.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 14, 2010)

brother in law blew his out last November.  He's almost back to normal now.  Pretty much a freak thing. Wasn't even really moving at all.  Just squaring up to the ball playing goalie in soccer.

My understanding is there's not much that can be done to prevent it from happening.

I will call you Marino hence forward if it does and would expect the same from you if it happened to me.


----------



## Grassi21 (Jul 14, 2010)

2knees said:


> i'm against all forms of racism, bigotry and religous persecution.
> 
> unless it involves grassi.
> 
> speaking of off season training, i'm gettin worried about my achilles tendon.  Its been sore for over a month now and my brother blew his out last year.  hereditary?  i hope not.



listen mr knee, you better watch it or you will be getting my size 9 sorel up your poop shoot.


----------



## Black Phantom (Jul 14, 2010)

Groundskeeper Willie said:


> ...maybe I shoulda been a detective here....



You would still need to provide testimony to a jury.


----------



## Riverskier (Jul 14, 2010)

2knees said:


> i'm against all forms of racism, bigotry and religous persecution.
> 
> unless it involves grassi.
> 
> speaking of off season training, i'm gettin worried about my achilles tendon.  Its been sore for over a month now and my brother blew his out last year.  hereditary?  i hope not.



I blew out my Achilles 4/2/10 skiing of all things. A very rare skiing injury, as the boot tends to protect the ankle. No idea about heredity, but like DHS said, not much you can do about it. Hope for the best though, as the surgery and recovery sucks. Had surgery 4/12 and can walk pretty well now, but with a limp, and can ride a bike, but far from 100%. I am just glad it happened at the end of ski season, and that I will be ready to go in November.


----------



## severine (Jul 14, 2010)

It's funny so many of you are mentioning Achilles tendon. Never had problems with it before until this past season. Not sure what to make of that but it acted up during ski season and periodically complains now.


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 14, 2010)

2knees said:


> speaking of off season training, i'm gettin worried about my achilles tendon.  Its been sore for over a month now and my brother blew his out last year.  hereditary?  i hope not.



Hope it doesn't interfere with your lacrosse!


----------



## dmc (Jul 14, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> Hope it doesn't interfere with your lacrosse!



Or field hockey..


----------



## NYDrew (Jul 14, 2010)

Brooklyn, the majority of the police are great, upstanding people.  The type of person most of us wish we could be.  I have friends in NYPD, SCPD, NCPD and as a firefighter I consider them my hideously ugly step brothers.  If you truly have a friend in brass you would know that your blanket statement is an uneducated lie.  As far as overpaid....why don't you go stand in front of the business end of a glock and tell me how much you think that is worth.  Whats next, soldiers are murderers, firefighters are drunks.  Until you step up to the plate and risk your life for another, please just sit back and let the real men do their jobs.

The video that was posted.  The cop was 100% wrong, but put yourself in his shoes.  Your a rookie doing a dangerous job, people are swerving by you, you head to the sidewalk for something, your nervous and a bike zips by.  At your disposal you have a G19 with 15 rds, a bottle of pepper spray, a taser and a knight stick.....how would you react?


----------



## dmc (Jul 14, 2010)

NYDrew said:


> Whats next,   firefighters are drunks.




Well.... that could be debated as true... 

If I made a living out running in opposite direction that my gut tells me - I'd tip a few to relax too...  Being a cop is one thing... But running into a burning building is crazy..  Friend of mine was FDNY - he said he loved it. crazy dude..


----------



## NYDrew (Jul 14, 2010)

there is no greater rush then being inside of fire, but until fire learns to use sights and fire a weapon the cops are my heros.


----------



## wa-loaf (Jul 14, 2010)

2knees said:


> speaking of off season training, i'm gettin worried about my achilles tendon.  Its been sore for over a month now and my brother blew his out last year.  hereditary?  i hope not.





deadheadskier said:


> brother in law blew his out last November.  He's almost back to normal now.  Pretty much a freak thing. Wasn't even really moving at all.  Just squaring up to the ball playing goalie in soccer.
> 
> My understanding is there's not much that can be done to prevent it from happening.





severine said:


> It's funny so many of you are mentioning Achilles tendon. Never had problems with it before until this past season. Not sure what to make of that but it acted up during ski season and periodically complains now.



You guys should consider getting orthotics for running/sports. I hurt my achilles last summer running, not to mention all the other aches I was getting in joints. Spent some dough on a pair this year mainly for running and they have made all the difference. My feet pronate a bit which causes the achilles to rub out of line and increases the chance of injury.


----------



## wa-loaf (Jul 14, 2010)

NYDrew said:


> The video that was posted.  The cop was 100% wrong, but put yourself in his shoes.  Your a rookie doing a dangerous job, people are swerving by you, you head to the sidewalk for something, your nervous and a bike zips by.  At your disposal you have a G19 with 15 rds, a bottle of pepper spray, a taser and a knight stick.....how would you react?



I agree with most of what you said, but this cop was watching the guy the whole way and intentionally nailed him. There's no fear for his life or injury going on there.


----------



## Brownsville Brooklyn (Jul 14, 2010)

Tiny mushrooms blamed for 400 deaths in SW China 

By TINI TRAN 
Associated Press Writer

BEIJING (AP) -- Every year during the height of the rainy season, villagers of all ages in a corner of southwestern China would suddenly die of cardiac arrest.

No one knew what caused Yunnan Sudden Death Syndrome, blamed for an estimated 400 deaths in the past three decades.

After a five-year study, an elite investigative unit from China's Center for Disease Control and Prevention believes it has pinpointed the cause: an innocuous-looking mushroom known as Little White.

The search for the culprit took investigators to remote villages spread over the rural highlands of Yunnan province, said Robert Fontaine, an epidemiologist with the U.S. Centers for Disease Control and Prevention.

There was "this very obvious clustering of deaths in villages in very short periods of time in the summer," said Fontaine, who helped in the investigation. "It appears that there was something a little different going on."

Local health officials had noted the deaths for years. In 2004, they appealed to Beijing for assistance. The government gave the task to the China Field Epidemiology Training Program, a unit of medical investigators at China's CDC assigned some of the country's toughest health mysteries.

The medical teams encountered obstacles. Many villagers communicated in their own dialect. Villages were scattered in often remote areas. Rapid burials made it difficult to conduct autopsies. Torrential rain and mudslides hampered travel.

But that first year, investigators were able to narrow the list of possibilities: most victims had drunk surface water, they had emotional stress and they ate mushrooms.

The investigators zeroed in on mushrooms, because the deaths were closely aligned with the harvesting season. More than 90 percent of the deaths occurred in July or August. By the end of 2005, investigators began issuing warnings to some villages to avoid eating unfamiliar mushrooms.

That was a difficult order to follow. Yunnan province is legendary for its wide variety of wild mushrooms, many of which are exported at high prices. Entire families go out to hunt for them during the summer months.

By 2008, investigators had discovered a relatively unknown mushroom in a number of homes where people had died. The mushroom is not usually sold in the markets, because it's too small.

"We repeatedly found it at all these sites," Fontaine said.

A public information campaign to warn against eating the mushrooms has dramatically reduced the number of deaths. Only a handful have been reported in the last couple of years, and none so far this year.

However, the mystery has not yet been definitively solved.

Testing found the mushroom contained some toxins, though not enough to be deadly. Chinese scientists need to isolate the toxin and test whether it triggers cardiac arrests.

Researchers have hypothesized that there is a second agent. Many of the victims showed high levels of barium, a heavy metal in the soil that seeps into mushrooms.

"There is a lot of work left to do," Fontaine said. "We really need additional lab investigations."

Problems with poisonous mushrooms are common throughout Asia, said Diderik De Vleeschauwer, a spokesman for the U.N. Food and Agriculture Organization regional office in Thailand.

"Normally we expect people to have knowledge of what they can and can't eat. One would think there is indigenous knowledge available about what they can forage," he said. "But these are accidents that can happen."

© 2010 The Associated Press. All rights reserved. This material may not be published, broadcast, rewritten or redistributed. Learn more about our Privacy Policy and Terms of Use.

Click here for copyright permissions! 

Copyright 2008 Associated Press


----------



## 2knees (Jul 14, 2010)

dmc said:


> Or field hockey..




I'm reserving this.


----------



## Marc (Jul 15, 2010)

dmc said:


> Well.... that could be debated as true...
> 
> If I made a living out running in opposite direction that my gut tells me - I'd tip a few to relax too...  Being a cop is one thing... But running into a burning building is crazy..  Friend of mine was FDNY - he said he loved it. crazy dude..



The more you understand about firefighting the less crazy it seems.  Becomes more a calculated risk.


What drives most FF to the bottle is the human side of the job.  Stuff you see.  Can be brutal.


----------



## Marc (Jul 15, 2010)

wa-loaf said:


> I agree with most of what you said, but this cop was watching the guy the whole way and intentionally nailed him. There's no fear for his life or injury going on there.



I hope you don't think less of me as a person for that I chuckled when I watched the vid the first time.

Probably partly because of my intense, burning hatred for Critical Mass.  Cop was a db and deserved to lose his job BUT... it was still comedy gold.


----------



## Marc (Jul 15, 2010)

NYDrew said:


> Brooklyn, the majority of the police are great, upstanding people.  The type of person most of us wish we could be.  I have friends in NYPD, SCPD, NCPD and as a firefighter I consider them my hideously ugly step brothers.  If you truly have a friend in brass you would know that your blanket statement is an uneducated lie.  As far as overpaid....why don't you go stand in front of the business end of a glock and tell me how much you think that is worth.  Whats next, soldiers are murderers, firefighters are drunks.  Until you step up to the plate and risk your life for another, please just sit back and let the real men do their jobs.
> 
> The video that was posted.  The cop was 100% wrong, but put yourself in his shoes.  Your a rookie doing a dangerous job, people are swerving by you, you head to the sidewalk for something, your nervous and a bike zips by.  At your disposal you have a G19 with 15 rds, a bottle of pepper spray, a taser and a knight stick.....how would you react?



Next time you're hanging around with the blue canaries, tell 'em this joke:

Q: What do cops and firefighters have in common?


A: They both wanted to be firefighters.


----------



## NYDrew (Jul 15, 2010)

i like that one Marc...are you on the job?


----------



## Marc (Jul 15, 2010)

NYDrew said:


> i like that one Marc...are you on the job?



I was a vollie for 2 years, then did a college live in for 2, then a vollie again for 2 more.

Then I moved to a different town where I'm too far from the station to make many calls and there's too much political BS because it's mixed full time/call.

Two union shops (IAFF + MCVFA..., which ok, isn't technically a labor union but close enough) under one roof sucks.


----------

